# Married ladies how do you feel about sex with your husband really?



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Concerning your husband....

Do you look forward to sex with him or not?

When you start foreplay....Do you think about the sex act from the get go or are other day to day things on your mind?

Do you feel you are meeting his sexual needs honestly in terms of frequency, variety and participation level?

Does sex from your husband ever bring resentment to your mind?

Are there fantasies you don't tell your husband about? Why?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I love sex with my husband.

He is my "dream" man...everything i wanted in looks and personality. Although his communication is bunk, we're working on that :lol:

He's so sexy...I love looking at him when he's working around the house...we shower every morning together--- not sexual--- but it's so nice to be naked and close.

I'm looking forward to tonight before bed... Omg, he really is the sexiest man I've ever known.

He says we have a good sex life. Even during our rough patch we had a good sex life. We are experimental and expressive. I like to do what makes him feel best, and he me.

Resentment does not come to mind.

Fantasies are fun to talk about. I just told him one of mine last night. He said he doesn't really have any anymore because we do what he always wanted to do.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I love sex with my husband.
> 
> He is my "dream" man...everything i wanted in looks and personality. Although his communication is bunk, we're working on that :lol:
> 
> ...


Your husband is very lucky to have you.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I also love sex with my husband. 

*Do you look forward to sex with him or not?* Very much so. I wish we did it more!

*When you start foreplay....Do you think about the sex act from the get go or are other day to day things on your mind?* I think about the sex. I've usually been thinking about it for days.

*Do you feel you are meeting his sexual needs honestly in terms of frequency, variety and participation level?* We're actually on pretty much the same page. He wishes I initiated more frequently, and I wish he initiated more frequently, so we obviously have to work on that. We also both want to be more adventurous. We discovered just last week that he has some kind of mental block about talking about sex with me - something left over from his childhood we think. So as we work on that together I hope we can let go a bit more together. I do know he enjoys sex with me even so.

*Does sex from your husband ever bring resentment to your mind?* Never. Unlike it did with my first husband, who used to tell me it was my wifely duty 

*Are there fantasies you don't tell your husband about? Why? * There has been a bit of a rut sometimes where he thinks he HAS to bring me to orgasm and goes about it in the same old way as he's done for years, so I conjure fantasies in order to have the orgasm quicker so we can move on. We don't discuss fantasies at all - again, because he has this mental block about discussing them for some reason. I want to talk about them with him because I think it's sexy. So hopefully that changes soon.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Are these fantasies really kinky way out that you ladies are repressing and involve stuff outside your bedroom?

Or are they along the lines of I wish he did this position or that thing in your bedroom?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Since we just finished making love, this is a fun one to answer! I always look forward to sex with my husband.

When we start foreplay, all I can think about is the pleasure that I am about to receive and give.

We both meet each other's needs in terms of frequency and passion. There have only been a handful of times that one or the other has not been receptive. He has turned me down when he is tired, and I have not been interested when I am not feeling well.

I have never resented sex from him. I let him know early in our relationship what pleases me, and he has been more than willing to accommodate my desires.

No fantasies that I haven't told him about.

We are very well matched and meet each other's needs. He has always been aware that I take longer than he does to become aroused, and he is patient with me. I, in turn, love seeing that look of ecstasy on his face, knowing that I put it there!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Trying2figureitout said:


> Are these fantasies really kinky way out that you ladies are repressing and involve stuff outside your bedroom?
> 
> Or are they along the lines of I wish he did this position or that thing in your bedroom?


Well if you wanted to hear fantasies you could have just asked 

Mine all involve my husband, but they're stuff like him and I with another guy or girl, or him getting a happy ending massage from someone else, or from me, or him doing it on the beach with either me or another woman, or walking in on me and another woman, or walking in on me masturbating. The kind of stuff you read in Penthouse Letters. Sometimes I think about stuff the two of us have done together. The other women are all faceless.

I guess it's weird that I still have these fantasies, considering that he cheated on me, but there you are. I had them before he cheated on me too.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Well if you wanted to hear fantasies you could have just asked
> 
> Mine all involve my husband, but they're stuff like him and I with another guy or girl, or him getting a happy ending massage from someone else, or from me, or him doing it on the beach with either me or another woman, or walking in on me and another woman, or walking in on me masturbating. The kind of stuff you read in Penthouse Letters. Sometimes I think about stuff the two of us have done together. The other women are all faceless.
> 
> I guess it's weird that I still have these fantasies, considering that he cheated on me, but there you are. I had them before he cheated on me too.


Why not do the walking in on you masturbating one at least. That sounds doable right?
He'd probably like it. I know I would if my wife did that.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

We did do it once. I need to get more comfortable with my body and do it again sometime soon. I even went and bought a corset and stockings to surprise him with doing it.

In my fantasies I have my pre-kid, 25 year old body, not my post-kid-and-quitting-smoking 47 year old one


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My fantasies don't go outside our marriage but they do go outside our bedroom  I can't even think about my husband doing it with someone else. lol Not a fantasy for me.

But we're into bondage so we live out our fantasies often.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> We did do it once. I need to get more comfortable with my body and do it again sometime soon. I even went and bought a corset and stockings to surprise him with doing it.
> 
> In my fantasies I have my pre-kid, 25 year old body, not my post-kid-and-quitting-smoking 47 year old one


You know us husbands don't care we see you as beautiful as ever. I don't know why ladies get so hung up on that. We fell in love with you and we stay that way as you change. Even when you get old.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My grandpa used to say (after 60 years of marriage) that my grams was just as beautiful now as she was then


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

that_girl said:


> My grandpa used to say (after 60 years of marriage) that my grams was just as beautiful now as she was then


Yeah, but how's his eyesight now compared to then? Just sayin'...

C


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Hoorah for poor eyesight! When you see someone through the eyes of love, you see them at their best, ignoring the flaws that exist.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Uh huh.... things happen for a reason..... let's just be thankful!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I know, it's my thing and I need to get over it. I am working on it! I am a lot less inhibited now than I was at 25, that's for sure.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I LOVE sex with my husband. It's the best sex I've ever had (and I've had a fair amount). I've never been so satisfied. I orgasm 99% of the time we have sex, which is rare for a lot of women, and I think it's just because he knows how to touch me in all the right places and in all the right ways. He has the ability to turn me on BIG TIME.

We have sex about once a week and he's happy with that amount, but I would like sex 3 times a week, but hey, quality over quantity, I guess.

It seems like every time we have sex, it is really intense and just DELICIOUS! We are always trying new things, new positions, new techniques, so I am never bored and he is very happy. We have been together 7 years and married for 5 years. We did have a rough patch for the first two years of our marriage and he didn't want as much sex, but things are good now.

I try to get my husband to talk about his fantasies, but he doesn't really say much. I share my fantasies with him all the time. I don't ever think of any other guy when we are having sex, but if we are role playing (I'm the babysitter, he's the dad of the kids I'm watching) I will get into character with him. I usually just focus on how good he's making me feel. I do have fantasies about him f8cking another girl, so sometimes I might think of that, but I don't think I would be able to enjoy myself if I wasn't into my husband.

We both like to please in bed and get a lot of fulfillment from turning the other person on. I love giving him blow jobs and it gets me really, really excited when I do it. It's not a chore at all. He's seems the same way about oral with me.

I am still REALLY attracted to my husband even after 7 years together. 

I will say that having a good marriage and being emotionally close and open with your spouse is the foundation of a good sex life. I can tell him what I want, he can tell me what he wants, so we please each other immensely.:smthumbup: We have learned to trust each other a lot and I think this contributes to our great sex life.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I love sex with him 

My mind is always very much "in the moment" with him during foreplay and sex. Last night I was nervous about a management meeting I was attending, for a new job, in a role that has me both excited and slightly in the deep-end. It was consuming my thoughts until he approached me for sex. Then it was all about him and us. After our hot sex, I then reverted back to verbalizing my nerves related to the following morning. He replied, "I can't hear that now. It's all about your legs, ass, (etc), your noises, your smell. I just can't get enough of you." I giggled and again was brought back into our intimate moment and again, felt closer to him. 

We're both wanting to increase frequency and styles again. This has been going well 

Yes, he knows about my fantasies and my dirty mind. If anything, it's taken him a while to communicate his fantasies to me. I'm loving hearing them. He told me about an erotic dream a couple of nights ago that sounds just purrrrfect and ready to be re-enacted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Gee whats up with my wife then?

We never had sex more than about 15 times per year... but she says she likes sex. Do some women just get too busy for sex?

Or am I just a horrible lover?

I don't know I try and usually can bring her to O mostly orally but I don't know what she'd say in this thread. Shes not one for great stimulation on her own if you know what I mean... almost too tired or too lazy. Was down to two positions at the time of ILYNILWY.

I think it might be very disappointing  to see her answers

Well I hope I get another chance after the two sexless years after her disconnect. I've been reading up.
Things going better after I called her out this week. I let her know what I desire too.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

PBear said:


> Yeah, but how's his eyesight now compared to then? Just sayin'...
> 
> C


Well, now he's dead  So his eyesight is pretty poor LOL or maybe not! Who knows.

However, my grams is still alive and is very beautiful! For a 90 year old woman, she looks amazing... I got those genetics, thankfully...we look younger than we are. I always worried because my dad's mom looks like an apple doll! LOL


----------



## MAEPT10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you told your husbands that you love sex with him? If you have not, why have you not done this?

Somebody mentioned "when he approached me for sex". How do your husbands approach you for sex successfully?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, it's really not overly likely that a bunch of women are going to reply to your question with an "I HATE sex with my husband". Those of us who like it are more likely to say so than those who don't. Judging by the number of 'sexless marriage' posts, I'd say more wives don't like it than do.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you look forward to sex with him or not? *Yes I do. I don't get it much so a lot of the times I'm eager.*

When you start foreplay....Do you think about the sex act from the get go or are other day to day things on your mind? *He doesn't believe in foreplay but if he did I'd be totally focused on it. Screw everything else.*

Do you feel you are meeting his sexual needs honestly in terms of frequency, variety and participation level? *Honestly, I don't know.*

Does sex from your husband ever bring resentment to your mind? *Yes, he wants things from me that I can't just give whenever he snaps his fingers and stroke his ego.*

Are there fantasies you don't tell your husband about? Why? *Nah, the only fantasies I have are tying/being tied up and blindfolded and such. We've yet to do it. He has expressed interest but he doesn't seem too adventurous in the bedroom.*


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes, Yes,Yes, I love sex with my husband. I want it every day with him sometimes twice if we have the day off together. We are in our 4o's and have 4 kids but still have time. You have to make it a priority. My favorite position is from behind. I like it hard . He pulls my hair, works the sides,spanks me and gives me anal pleasure. Of course I like it slow too, candles and romantic music. 
He is very sexy even being that he is bald and has a tummy. Those things are sexy to me now . He always tells me I am beautiful and that he feels lucky to have me. I guess that just drives me to love and want me more. I completely trust him with my fantasies. I have repeated fantasies of him finding men to do me and him telling them what I like and what to do. I have fantasies of doing it in all kinds of public places and people watching in awe of all the things we do to each other. He is so awesome


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> Concerning your husband....
> 
> Do you look forward to sex with him or not?


 Always looking forward to it, consistently on my mind, I have been guilty of scheming, planning for it -not too long ago. Ha ha 



> When you start foreplay....Do you think about the sex act from the get go or are other day to day things on your mind?


 In our younger years, I am guilty of having other things on my mind, stupid things, my mind has always been a very very busy place. He used to make comments about me talking about the "paint on the ceiling"- we'd be in the middle of things and I would be talking about what we would be doing the next day---- Geeze that was terrible! 

My sexual mind was NOT as engaged as it is NOW -as we have accomplished all of the goals & challenges we had going on in our earlier years. Of coarse it may start out that way but once he gets me going, even back then, nothing was more exhilerating than that pleasure that shook our bodies in the night. 

Nowadays, Sex is always on the brain -from the get go. Everything else can wait. Even the kids !



> Do you feel you are meeting his sexual needs honestly in terms of frequency, variety and participation level?


 My husband is very easy to please- too much so in my opionion. I well exceed his expectations. He loves sex more for the emotional connection over the physical NEED like alot of younger men or HIGH Test men. If anything, I am the more harder to please of the 2 of us. I crave more variety than him. 



> Does sex from your husband ever bring resentment to your mind?


 Never once in our marraige did I feel this way. 



> Are there fantasies you don't tell your husband about? Why?


 I have shared pretty near everything that comes to my mind sexually in one way or another, he enjoys the hearing, and the occasional demonstration of those fantasies. There is nothing I can't share with my husband -or he with me.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I absolutely love it! I'm absolutely into it! However, I'd like to go out of our comfort zone to try new positions. I've been married 12 wonderful years and just recently my sex drive has sky rocketed! I'm sure he's loving it too! . My husband is the sexiest man I ever laid eyes on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Do you look forward to sex with him or not? *Yes! He is the sexiest, most handsome man I've ever laid eyes on and I love having sex with him.*

When you start foreplay....Do you think about the sex act from the get go or are other day to day things on your mind? *Sometimes my mind may wander until I really get into it. Mostly I'm just into what we're doing and enjoying it.*

Do you feel you are meeting his sexual needs honestly in terms of frequency, variety and participation level? *I think so. I want it more than him!*

Does sex from your husband ever bring resentment to your mind? *For a while, my husband was going on porn alot and neglecting me. He would take care of himself watching porn about 4 times a week and I'd get a poor attempt at sex once or twice a week (I guess to shut me up from complaining about not getting any). By poor attempt, I mean it was every Saturday morning (occassionally one other morning during the week also) where he'd wake me up by tugging my underwear down and just sticking it in. It was all about him and I was left frustrated. He had been a great lover in the past, but had become so selfish. I didn't consider those times as having sex, it felt more like being a human pocket pu**y for him to masturbate in. He's not on porn as much anymore and is becoming the great lover he once was. *

Are there fantasies you don't tell your husband about? Why? *I tell him my fantasies, he's the one that holds back.*


----------



## wickederthanyou (Oct 11, 2011)

I feel like I'm the luckiest woman in the world when it comes to sex with my husband. We're the perfect amount of "dirty" for each other! 

He smells like no other man in the whole world, it's the best part of my day to lay my head on his shoulder and nuzzle his neck. While that often leads to "other things", it's also nice to just enjoy the physical contact. 

Just touching him is foreplay enough for me most of the time.

Last night, he literally made me stutter. And the night before, I gave him the same treatment. It's mind-blowing 

He IS my fantasy. Life is so freakin good.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

How do you feel about a decontamination shower?


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

anything having to do with a shower , especially with a husband is a great thing.:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------

